# Walking a House Cat on a lead in the garden.



## N1ck (Oct 7, 2010)

Hi, I have a 5 month old Russian Blue called Miya. She`s very precious to us and at the moment we intend her to be a house cat, the house has 3 stories and lots of interest for a cat so I think she will be happy indoors. 
She`s inquisitive about the outdoors and I let her look from the open door she seems to like it. Although she is happy enough indoors.

We have been bought a harness for her and I would like to walk her in the garden (5mx25m) but I`m concerned that once her confidence has been built up in going outside she will just run out at any opportunity and/or pine/whinge to go out all the time. 

Any thoughts or experience appreciated.


----------



## Atlantys (Aug 24, 2010)

I've found that the trick is to teach them that they never go out without the harness, and they _never _walk out of the door on their own.

I always put the harness on in one place, on a table in a separate room away from the door. I get them to jump up and then I put the harness on (always lots of treats so that they always want to get the harness on and go out), so they don't connect going out with racing to or out of the door.

I pop them in a bag to go out, even though it's only a few meters away, because I really don't want them trying to make a break for it on their own. Also, it helps if you've got a familiar place for a nervous cat to pop back into for the first few times, for if a dog barks or a big bird flies over, until they get their confidence.

Good luck: it's a lot of fun, and they enjoy all the investigating.


----------



## N1ck (Oct 7, 2010)

Thankyou very much for the reply Atlantys, sounds like very good advice. Defnitely makes sense. 

I`m presuming a stern "No" if she walks out of the door then pick her back up.

I will give this a go this week, maybe I could either use the cat carrier or the laundry basket which she seems to like with a blanket in to carry and also a safe place.

Thanks again


----------



## Leah84 (Jun 22, 2009)

i tried this with twix but both times he got spooked and managed to get out the harness. i dunno how he got out but it was a huge panic to catch him. first time it started raining suddenly and he went insane then slipped the entire harness off second time the dog came and the same thing happened so i haven`t had him out since


----------



## Atlantys (Aug 24, 2010)

N1ck said:


> I`m presuming a stern "No" if she walks out of the door then pick her back up.


You're welcome. 

I try not to let them walk out in the first place, as there's too much chance of bolting, and a determined cat runs a lot faster than I do. :lol: Of course, if they do slip out then grabbing them is a good idea at that point.

The "no" comes if I'm slipping out the door myself and leaving them inside, while keeping an eye on them, with a foot blocking the gap as I close the door to make sure they don't get out.

Now I have a cat who loves going outside for walks, but doesn't see the door as a means of escape. (I mean, I don't leave it open to tempt fate, but at least he doesn't bolt for the door when it opens).

If it's your garden, or you're renting the property, have you considered cat proofing it? There are some people on this board with a wealth of experience in that, and it seems to be relatively easy once you know what you're doing.


----------



## Atlantys (Aug 24, 2010)

Leah84 said:


> i tried this with twix but both times he got spooked and managed to get out the harness. i dunno how he got out but it was a huge panic to catch him. first time it started raining suddenly and he went insane then slipped the entire harness off second time the dog came and the same thing happened so i haven`t had him out since


I would suggest a walking jacket for your little Houdini so that he can't escape, and a small soft-sided pet carrier so that when you see the dog approaching you scoop him up and pop him in, and walk away. He'll feel safer and more protected in there, and less likely to panic, and you can get him out of a stressful situation quickly and easily.


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

I wouldnt give the m chance to get outside, once their out aNO wont do anything as there be to excited with all the smells, dont run after her jsut walk slowly bend down with some treats call her over stroke her pick her up.

my cats dont whine to go out either although ?I no longer walk them


----------



## MissBethM (Aug 25, 2010)

Hello. I recently bought a harness and lead for my two cats. Tilly was originally an outdoor cat but was shot then hit by a car a few weeks ago. Anyways she is very lucky to be alive and I will never be letting my little darlings out again. I haven't used the harness and lead yet but I hope they will let me take them for little walks so they can get fresh air from time to time! When I tried tilly with it she just froze then walked backwards... Do any of you know whether an older cat can get used with leader or should they start when kittens? Tilly is two years old. My kitten Pixie is only 3 months old do I'm sure she will be fine x


----------



## IndysMamma (Jan 15, 2009)

hey

My Gypsy-Rose was a a year when I taught her and I am now teaching Mabel - 7 years.

Patience is the key...

Try just putting the harness on in the house, no lead... and feed her. Take it off after she's eaten. Do it for *every* meal... this way harness=food.

After a week start leaving it on and having some play time... again harness=good.

After another week-2 weeks start introducing the lead.

My harness trained cats know that they never walk out the door, they walk *in* but never out. I carry them to the garden and set them down. Same reasoning as Atlantys - this way they see the door as a no-go area and I don't worry about them bolting for freedom. Still have to keep an eye out/never leave door unattended but they don't *try* to escape past us.


----------



## MissBethM (Aug 25, 2010)

Thanks for the advice :thumbup:
Tilly LOVES her food at the moment (think that since I banned her from going out she has replaced her love of the great outdoors for an insatiable appetite) so I'm sure if she associates the harness with din din's she will be more than happy to wear it 

Beth x


----------



## N1ck (Oct 7, 2010)

Atlantys said:


> You're welcome.
> If it's your garden, or you're renting the property, have you considered cat proofing it? There are some people on this board with a wealth of experience in that, and it seems to be relatively easy once you know what you're doing.


I`ve thought about it but it would be difficult and I`m not sure we are staying long term. The gardens quiet long (27meters) and also on a slope.

I do think it is a very good idea if you can do it and defintely something I will keep in mind.


----------



## N1ck (Oct 7, 2010)

I tried Miya in her harness last night with treats to hand.
She wrestled quiet a bit and didn`t like it but the treats helped, I managed to get it on but she was walking like a crab, sort of diagonally. 
Then when I took it off she started biting it and struggling again.

I guess just build it up more and more until she gets used to it.


----------



## Atlantys (Aug 24, 2010)

Yes, it takes time and patience. Make it fun: feed her, give her treats, distract her with a rod toy or throw a ball or something for her. I'm sure she'll come around sooner or later.  It's better not to fight them, and if they seem distressed, take it off and try again some other time.

I let mine bite the harness (before I put it away, not permanently because I worry about them getting caught in it) when it's off: gives them a chance to play with it, see what it's about and get familiar, and put their own smell all over it. It helps with the process. I also make playing with the harness fun: dangling it, or encouraging a chase.

As for the cat-proofing on a slope, this is where I bow out and let someone with more experience come in and give advice. I'm sure someone will be along shortly. :thumbup:


----------



## AnnaMonkey (Oct 15, 2010)

Hello,

Just wanted to say thanks for this thread, this is one of the queries I've been trying to research before getting our Kitten! So useful, i've bookmarked it, yay!!


----------



## starryeyes2k (Oct 15, 2010)

Im so glad i aint the only one! my friends think im crazy for walking my cat!

I found it easier to walk my cat on a dog lead as this is longer and he gets 'freedom' instead of me walking behind him. I tried a Cat lead and he spent most of the time chasing it rather then walking!

I take him out for around 30 mins a day and as a result he hasnt tried to escape YET! patiencre is defo the key but i feel i have no choice as he is a Deaf white cat and very friendly and the vet has recommended he remains indoors for his own safety.


----------



## N1ck (Oct 7, 2010)

Following the advice, I`ve been getting Miya used to her harness daily with treats to hand. Yesterday I tried her in the garden, again following the previous idea of placing the harness on in a room away from the door and carrying her out into the garden inside a carrier. (laundry basket) 
Seemed to work really well, it was really nice to see her investigating anything and everything, we let her have about 10minutes and she was half way up the garden slowly walking around.

When she came in she was like a wild puss, running and jumping around. 
I think I can safely say she enjoyed it. 

Didn`t have any whingy meows by the door so touchwood so far seems to be going well. 
I`ll try again this week.:thumbup:


----------



## Atlantys (Aug 24, 2010)

Oh wonderful. So glad it's going well. :thumbup::001_cool:


----------



## N1ck (Oct 7, 2010)

Just a quick update, this was definitely worth doing and Atlantys advice was perfect. 
She has got used to her harness now and its really good although we have the odd moment if we see a flying insect or another puss.
Having said the above, seeing her enjoying the outdoors has made me determined to cat proof the garden, hopefully soon.

Short video of Miya on her harness. 

YouTube - Miya Walking in the Garden


----------

